
Selling used iTunes tracks? ReDigi insists it's legal - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2012/01/used-digital-music-file-seller-no-copying-here-almost.ars
======
andrewfelix
What's to stop me selling a track I had bought on iTunes track and then re-
downloading it after 'selling' it via ReDigi?

